# Your take on DNS Providers and Their Own Configurations



## tonyg (Sep 4, 2013)

Checkout the intodns results for dns4.pro and rage4.com.

In the case of dns4.pro there were 3 errors related to configuration issues:

http://www.intodns.com/dns4.pro

In the case of rage4.com they are using Softlayer DNS servers!!

http://www.intodns.com/rage4.com

How can a DNS provider be trusted with others domains when they can't either get their configuration correct or are using other's services.

Does anyone else see an issue with this or am I off base?


----------



## Mitchell (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks fine to me, use http://www.intodns.com/dns4pro.com instead


----------



## tonyg (Sep 4, 2013)

Mitchell said:


> Looks fine to me, use http://www.intodns.com/dns4pro.com instead


But that is not their active domain.

Even with the .com domain, there are other errors.


----------



## tchen (Sep 4, 2013)

At least with regards to rage4dns using another provider, it should be expected. Otherwise how would you have status updates or ticket contacting if the service is down. Basic business continuity stuff.


----------



## blergh (Sep 4, 2013)

You do know that this is just a check on said domain right?


----------



## tonyg (Sep 4, 2013)

blergh said:


> You do know that this is just a check on said domain right?


Sorry, you lost me here.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 4, 2013)

tchen said:


> At least with regards to rage4dns using another provider, it should be expected. Otherwise how would you have status updates or ticket contacting if the service is down. Basic business continuity stuff.


I have seen what you describe in site hosting not DNS.

Prior to this I have never seen a DNS provider use another's servers.


----------



## Amfy (Sep 4, 2013)

tonyg said:


> Checkout the intodns results for dns4.pro and rage4.com.
> 
> In the case of dns4.pro there were 3 errors related to configuration issues:
> 
> ...


I'm really not happy about this due to a few reasons:

1.) If you found something like that, why aren't you contacting us first, but posting it here? If we would ignore your message, fine then post it here, but now some people might think that the services are not working or something, which is completely wrong.

2.) Regarding the errors: There are a few like "It's hosted within the same ASN" - why does it even check that? Yes, it's only on one ASN, but this is dedicated to the DNS project. It doesn't make sense to get more than one for the anycast network.

Then there is one that some Nameservers are hosted within the same /24, yes, true, but do you know how my network was set up? All servers are connected to each others + having established internal BGP Sessions and announce smaller blocks within the network to ensure redundancy, so again it doesn't count.

The only valid warning was that the NS records were missing for the domain, right, this was my fault, but again, if you would have contacted me or made some further checking, you would have noticed that this is *only* for this zone, it's fine for any other hosted on dns4.pro.

Errors like "Oh well, I did not detect any MX records so you probably don't have any and if you know you should have then they may be missing at your nameservers!" eh, yes...


----------



## gbshouse (Sep 4, 2013)

The answer is simple - you do not put all your eggs into single basket. Yes, we are using Softlayer as our main DNS server as Rage4 is more then DNS service. We share the ASN with DNS4PRO as @Amfy is our team member as he runs his own DNS service (but dedicated for different customer group). Your question was how DNS provider can be trusted? The answer is simple - Prometeus and few dozens of different ISPs and webhosting companies can't be wrong  If we can provide service to large streaming media providers like Radio Montecarlo or Prometeus itself it mean that the owner/admin of those services trusted us and belive me with such big customers it's serious business decision. They can trust us, so can you


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 4, 2013)

gbshouse said:


> The answer is simple - you do not put all your eggs into single basket. Yes, we are using Softlayer as our main DNS server as Rage4 is more then DNS service. We share the ASN with DNS4PRO as @Amfy is our team member as he runs his own DNS service (but dedicated for different customer group). Your question was how DNS provider can be trusted? The answer is simple - Prometeus and few dozens of different ISPs and webhosting companies can't be wrong  If we can provide service to large streaming media providers like Radio Montecarlo or Prometeus itself it mean that the owner/admin of those services trusted us and belive me with such big customers it's serious business decision. They can trust us, so can you


Erm... I hate to say this but I don't trust you.  You know why?  Your name is 3 letter acronym plus a noun after it.  Those people are sketchy.  

Besides for a horribly executed joke in bad taste, I have several projects that use Rage4 and I can definitely say I'm fine with their operation.

It's similar to why a Web Host should NOT use their own services for their website (or if they do, then they should at least have a backup on another network).  This is because if their network or their servers go down then the customers would not have the easiest direct line of contact with the provider.  To prevent this you distribute some of your more important files around to other hosts.  This is called Risk Management and you should totally read into it (it's quite useful!).  While yes some people may want the owner to use his own services to present himself, it's bad in terms of Risk Management because they really are putting all of their eggs in one basket.


----------

